# Swollen belly - what to do?



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

I have a doeling that was born in January. Her belly is very swollen on the right side. Now I know bloat is on the left side. Her belly is not hard however. Her temp is 104. She has free feed alfalfa and grass and is grainfed a 16% goat feed. She has access to Golden Blend minerals and baking soda. She's eating ok, but seems very lazy, very inactive. I'm sure she's not bred and was just dewormed orally with eprinex. She's currently, at best guess, 50-55lb. Any suggestions?

I did give her some Vit B complex to try to help, but don't want to give anything else without figuring out what is going on. I plan to take her to the vet if I can get her in tomorrow if there is no improvement overnight.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> seems very lazy, very inactive


Aren't we all, with this heat? LOL

It sounds to me like she's just eating too much


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Aren't we all, with this heat? LOL
> 
> *It sounds to me like she's just eating too much*


In that case, wouldn't the left side be swollen? It's just on the right side.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Both sides will 'swell'... The right side won't just dangle from the spine when the goat is full.  As the stomach fills, the rest of the innards get moved and all 4 stomachs fill and start working. When they bloat, the will look really wide all around and look extremely distended on the left... but the space filled with air will also cause both sides to swell. To know if she's bloated, tap her left side. If it sounds like a balloon, she's bloated.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Farmmom, I don't know what it could be and the higher temp is a signal along with your instincts on knowing your goats that something is wrong. Hopefully someone on here will have experienced something like this and have an answer. If not I would try the vet tomorrow.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

One thing I didn't mention is that the left side is not any larger than normal. The right side is about twice the size of the left.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Can you take a picture of it? Sounds very strange.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Minelson said:


> Can you take a picture of it? Sounds very strange.


I'll try to get a pic in the morning.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> In that case, wouldn't the left side be swollen? It's just on the right side.


I'm not saying she's bloating.
I'm saying shes getting fat from all the food.
A large rumen is perfectly normal

A 104 temp is also within normal range, especially with high ambient temps such as we are having


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I'm not saying she's bloating.
> I'm saying shes getting fat from all the food.
> A large rumen is perfectly normal
> 
> A 104 temp is also within normal range, especially with high ambient temps such as we are having


The problem is, there's not "fat" anywhere else on her body. She's been much slower growing than her brother, but I figured it was a difference in buck v. doe. She's not acting "goatie" at all.

Unfortunately, the vet I use is out of town until the second week of July. I have an appointment with a new vet who is actually much closer. Hopefully, they are good with goats. If they are, I may switch. The difference in distance would make it worth it (Over an hour v. 15 minutes).

Just call it a gut feeling. She needs to see the vet.


----------



## jil101ca (Jul 2, 2007)

If it was from eating too much I would think she would the same on both side or the left side would be larger. I would be concerned too if the right side was extended.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

farmmom said:


> Just call it a gut feeling. She needs to see the vet.


I have ALWAYS regretted it when I didn't follow my gut. Have had many bruises from kicking myself for not. :doh:


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Ok, back from the vet. I was very pleased with him. In spite of having recent worming with Eprinex, she is carrying a high number of strongyles, and also has coccidia. She and the rest of the herd are being treated with Safeguard for 5 days. She is also being treated with Albon. I will be carrying in a fecal from her brother to check him for coccidia though he isn't showing any symptoms.

The rumen is very large allowing for visualization of rumen movement on both sides. The vet is a bit unsure of why, but is going to research and get back to me on that. I like the fact that he is willing to admit when he's not sure about something. It makes me trust him more. He recommended bloodwork, which was out of the question financially. He didn't push, which I also appreciated.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh good! I'm glad you like him. Let us know what he finds out


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Glad to hear it sounds like the vet may have a handle on this. Let us know how she improves. Nice that you could find a vet you like much closer too!


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Make sure you fecal her for strongyles after the safeguard too. There is a lot of evidence that safeguard doesn't get them in many areas.

And also make sure you are not dealing with liver flukes(which look like strongyles in fecals). 

"""the Liver fluke (Fasciola hepatica)Â² looks so similar to that of the Barberpole worm (Haemonchus contortus)Â² that when it shows up on the slide in the Vet's office it's routinely misidentified to BE that of the Haemonchus contortus (or perhaps by some general term like strongyles, stomach worms, et al)."""""


Read here for the whole article:

http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,9.0.html


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

ozark_jewels said:


> Make sure you fecal her for strongyles after the safeguard too. There is a lot of evidence that safeguard doesn't get them in many areas.
> 
> And also make sure you are not dealing with liver flukes(which look like strongyles in fecals).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I will take in another sample once the meds are done.


----------

